# Nature's Domain Pet foods



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone used this food?

I was at Costco this morning and noticed it for the first time.
It was Salmon meal and sweet potato, grain free.
A 35lb bag was $27.99

Here are the ingredients:


Nature's Domain Salmon Meal and Sweet Potatoes ingredients are:

Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dries chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidgera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, dried Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, Vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (Vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


I searched around a bit on line and found another forum that suggested it was made by the same company as TOTW, except maybe a lower end product since it was meant for the Costco market and not higher end pet store.


Here are the TOTW Pacific stream ingredients:

Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

Just wondered if anyone had tried it and did they like the results.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the first I have seen of it but the ingredients look about the same! If this is the case, I am giving serious thought to switching my two! That would save me at least $40/month, probably more


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

it almost looks better than TOTW because it actually uses salmon meal as its main fish ingredient rather than ocean fish meal.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

salmon meal/salmon may be farmed fish rather than w/c so I'd go with ocean meal ...
Contact the company & ask what percentages are used for the various proteins, total protein, total carbohydrates etc - there are many ways to write a label.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I was bummed yesterday when I stopped in at my costco and they didn;t have this brand of food







It was busy being the day after Thanksgiving so I didn't ask if they were going to get it in, but I kind of doubt they will here.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

For those interested, 

Here's the guaranteed analysis for Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream:

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum 

3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) 

An adult dog 80-100lbs would need 3 3/4 - 4 1/2 cups per day


and here it is for the Nature's Domain Salmon meal and potato

Crude Protein 24.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 14.0% Minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum
Moisture 10.0% Maximum
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum 

3,590 kcals/kg
336 kcals/cup

An adult dog 80-100lbs would need 5 - 5 3/4 cups per day


----------

